# خاص لاهل الرياض شركه فريدريك ام العالميه



## وردة الصفاء (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

هلا فيكم خواتي نورتوا موضوعي المتواضع 
الحين باعرفكم على شركه فرنسيه رووووووعه بمنتجاتها 
وهذه صور لبعض منتجاتها 













تتضمن الشكره منتجات مختلفه من العطور النسائيه والرجاليه والاكسسوارات والمكياج 
وايضا قسم متكامل للعنايه الشخصيه من الشعر للجسم 
بـ اشتراكك معانا سوف تحصلين على كتالوج سنوي يتضمن الكثير من المنتجات + عينات عطور + الاشتراك كل هذا بـ 50 ريال فقط 
وايضا على كتيب تخفيضات يصل الى 50% لاجمل منتجات الشركة 
ويمكنك البداء مباشرتا في الشراء او المتاجره لانك سوف تحصلين على المنتجات بسعر الجمله 
وبالنسبه للتوصيل فـ مندوب الشركه مكلف بـتوصيل مجانا 
وايضا تعطي الشركه هدايا تحفيزيه مع كل طلبيه تعملها بقيمه 150 وما فوق 
للاشتراك الرجاء المراسله على الخاص 
وشكرا


----------

